# Need expert help: Arrow tail kicks out to the right after release



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

The arrow is a little stiff, but it looks like your plunger pressure might need adjusting. I could get a stiff arrow to shoot in my wife's recurve by changing the pressure of the button. It is hard to see center shot of rest but it looks alright. Tighten the pressure up a little and see if the flight improves.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm in the same boat with ya, only I shoot a compound. I'm after the answer same as you. I did find this for consideration http://www.bow-international.com/features/traditional/the-archers-paradox-and-modern-bows/

Your video is excellent. 

Should be a lot of input on this one.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

It's been a lot of years since I used a plunger, but I do remember that if the arrow acts stiff then a decrease in plunger pressure is usually called for.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

b-a-maniak said:


> I'm in the same boat with ya, only I shoot a compound.


If you shoot a release, paradox occurs in the vertical plane, slightly different than plunger tension correcting for string deflection in the horizontal plane as the string comes off the fingers.

I used a plunger for about 25 years, on several different bows. You need to balance the two effects of center of mass, and spring tension. It was a common practice to adjust center shot left to right/right to left, until you ran out of adjustment, or the tail changed direction. Then use spring tension to fine tune. Some finger shooters adjusted the plane of the shaft slightly past center of mass, and used only spring tension. There is really no "right way" but if you don't work with each adjustment one at a time, you have confounding interactions/random effects, and it can be hard to figure out which is doing the most/best work. Then you wind up making terminal adjustments around the nearest tree or pole.

You may want to do a bit of bare shaft work up front at 6' though. If your form is up to it, it's very effective, and can sometimes detect an un-tunable combination.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

The first time I watched the video, I was focused strictly on the arrow, hence my comment about "being in the same boat" because my shafts tended to land in the target tail right. I increased the DW and now they kick a little tail left. 

I watched the video again half a dozen times with my focus on the (shooter) OP. Don't get me wrong, I'm no expert by any stretch of the imagination. My observations are as follows:

1. The release is not a natural relaxing of the fingers. Seems too intentional, like flicking water off fingertips. 

2. Follow through with shooting hand goes perpendicular away from face (same direction as tail of arrow) rather than inline with arrow. Plucking?

3 No noticeable follow through with shoulder upper arm or elbow.

4 After arrow leaves, bow swings to the right. Same direction as arrow. It appears that the bow is being torqued. Could be bow hand position, could be the release or both?

5 Bow arm elbow is pointing down rather than horizontal.

This is just what I noticed. Seems like more of a form/technique thing than a bow tuning thing for you. There is a ton of stuff on the net for trad skills and drills. Also take some front square on full body shooting videos to the coaches corner forum, they'll do right by you.

Good luck, keep chunkin' those arrows.


----------

